# ID a serra........



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I was wondering what are the things to look for if u want to find out if a 1,5'' serra is a rohm or not. How can u differentiate it from other baby serras like Sanchezis?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

For a 1.5 inch serra its almost impossible to distinguish a species. Especially a possible rhom at that size.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_To Id forum_


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Soldat said:


> For a 1.5 inch serra its almost impossible to distinguish a species. Especially a possible rhom at that size.
> [snapback]897940[/snapback]​


very true. You take a chance when buying a fish that size.


----------

